# New 2017 Nautilo's look exquisite



## JayVeeez

I felt this deserved its own thread. The 2017 updates include ceramic bezels, different dial colors, and different dial layouts. I can't wait to see them IRL.

I think the newest batch of Nautilo's looks excellent. Looks like September delivery is planned. They will engrave it with your initials for you as well. Prices seem a lot more reasonable than the good ole' days, and that is a good thing.

I'm really feeling the white dial! Check em' out here.

https://shop.anonimo.com/collections/2017-new-collection


----------



## SBD

Look at all the comments pouring in! Seems to new 'Mo still has a bit of work to do.

I do like these new models -- not as replacements of our beloved Firenze pieces -- but on there own merits. They seem more like they're related by marriage, rather than by blood. I don't think they quite scratch the same itch. There's part of me that wishes they would, and another part that thinks these are pretty attractive the way they are.


----------



## Fatz028

Starting to look better!!


----------



## brandon\

The blue looks really cool. 

And they have a lot of Jean Richard in them.


----------



## SBD

And here's another new article on them -- lots of pix.

https://monochrome-watches.com/anonimo-nautilo-nato-collection-photos-specs-price/


----------



## Watchyman

SBD said:


> And here's another new article on them -- lots of pix.
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/anonimo-nautilo-nato-collection-photos-specs-price/


"Rugged Italian sports chic" << I stopped reading after that.

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

Yawn... so...derivative...unoriginal...tired design. 


Can't see why would anyone want to spend their $1.5K on this or whatever they ask for these on grey market (where they will end up promptly after September) z


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBD

Watchyman said:


> "Rugged Italian sports chic" << I stopped reading after that.


Reading?! Who said anything about reading? I'm not that sophisticated. I just look at the pictures. ;-)


----------



## SBD

korneevy said:


> Yawn... so...derivative...unoriginal...tired design.
> 
> Can't see why would anyone want to spend their $1.5K on this or whatever they ask for these on grey market (where they will end up promptly after September) z


I totally understand and I can't wait to snag a bargain too! So you've got an eye on the flashy yellow one, eh? Nice choice!


----------



## korneevy

SBD said:


> I totally understand and I can't wait to snag a bargain too! So you've got an eye on the flashy yellow one, eh? Nice choice!


I think you may have misunderstood what I was trying to say. So no, I wouldn't want to spend any money on any of these watches, regardless of the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBD

korneevy said:


> I think you may have misunderstood what I was trying to say. So no, I wouldn't want to spend any money on any of these watches, regardless of the price.


Indeed, I misinterpreted your previous post. Please accept my apologies! You are not interested in the yellow-accented version, but instead it is the green one that's caught your eye?

I find the green one intriguing myself, but it's probably not practical for me since I rarely wear green. But don't let that stop you -- different opinions keep things interesting.


----------



## korneevy

SBD said:


> Indeed, I misinterpreted your previous post. Please accept my apologies! You are not interested in the yellow-accented version, but instead it is the green one that's caught your eye?
> 
> I find the green one intriguing myself, but it's probably not practical for me since I rarely wear green. But don't let that stop you -- different opinions keep things interesting.


So very very clever if you. Anything else, apart from pointless trolling, you may offer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill

I've considered several Anonimo models including those that are currently available at huge discounts, but can't get past the asymmetry of the case the way it extends on the right side above the crown. I guess they're trying to integrate a crown guard into the case design, but it just throws the visual balance of the watch out of whack to my eye. :think: To each their own...


----------



## SBD

korneevy said:


> So very very clever if you. Anything else, apart from pointless trolling, you may offer?


Yes, thanks for asking! There's a new article on the Nautilo NATO models:

Anonimo - Four colourful Anonimo Nautilo models that are perfect for summer - Trends and style - WorldTempus


----------



## korneevy

SBD said:


> Yes, thanks for asking! There's a new article on the Nautilo NATO models:
> 
> Anonimo - Four colourful Anonimo Nautilo models that are perfect for summer - Trends and style - WorldTempus


Yeah, I think you are somehow under the impression that repeating the same thing many times over makes it interesting... well each to their own... you do seem to imply to have the need for some colour in your life, so if that ...hhhh...Anonimo is what is going to bring it, so be it. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## powerband

SBD, it's a good Sunday morning laugh!


----------



## SBD

powerband said:


> SBD, it's a good Sunday morning laugh!




More fun stuff here: https://www.fratellowatches.com/anonimo-nautilo-nato-presentation-aboard-sfs-vor70-racing-yacht/

Red and black would go great with your bike!


----------



## powerband

SBD said:


> More fun stuff here: https://www.fratellowatches.com/anonimo-nautilo-nato-presentation-aboard-sfs-vor70-racing-yacht/
> 
> Red and black would go great with your bike!


Yes, it would... though I prefer the yellow and black to go with my bumblebee costume. Or the sea foam to take on holiday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BronzeWatchBlog

Looking good! I actually met the new team in Basel this year! If someone is interested I won a 15% discount code on the new collection (pre-order). I already own 2 old Anonimo so more than enough


----------



## SBD

A new hands-on review of the yellow version -- quite positive, actually.

Anonimo Nautilo NATO - Escapement Magazine | Watch news, watch reviews, watch blog


----------



## SBD

Orange and Bronze! Crazy!

Anonimo Nautilo : du orange et du bronze pour Kronometry 1999


----------



## timefleas

"Crazy", yes, but not in a good way...


----------



## korneevy

timefleas said:


> "Crazy", yes, but not in a good way...


I think you meant to say "Fugly".


----------



## SBD

Ah, then perhaps the new Vintage series will be more to your liking, friends!

Anonimo Vintage Collection Watches | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## phunky_monkey

SBD said:


> Ah, then perhaps the new Vintage series will be more to your liking, friends!
> 
> Anonimo Vintage Collection Watches | aBlogtoWatch


I'd wear those. Not sure I'd buy them, but I'd definitely wear them


----------



## WatchTiger

My Nautilo with "blue" dial










Very nice from my point of view.

Kind regards
WatchTiger


----------



## SBD

Tiger, that looks quite fantastic in that shot.. much better than the studio shots I've seen. How does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## WatchTiger

Also on the wrist the "Nautilo" is very comfortable!
Live pics are always much better than studio ones.
As you can see, also a very nice sunburst effect...



















Kind regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

Nautilo


----------



## gttheo

I dig it

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

